# July Photo Contest



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Our June winner was ceegee and she has chosen a wonderful theme.

The theme for July theme is* "Favorite Golden Portrait" *

As always you must have 25 posts to be eligible to win but please share your photos even if you only have 1 post, we love to see them all!
Entries will be accepted until Monday, July 24th, one entry per membership. 

_Thank you ceegee for this portrait of Duster!




_


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

It's that time again, the search is on for that perfect portrait pic of my Honey!
Congrats to ceegee for winning the June contest and thanks for our July theme.


----------



## Atis (Jul 8, 2014)

This is David.


----------



## Otis-Agnes (Nov 24, 2015)

I don't have any professional portraits, but I did take this beautiful picture of Abby.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations Ceegee, great theme for July. 

Great entries so far, looking forward to seeing more. 

Just for fun, here's one of my favorites of my boy Remy.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Non-Eligible entry, but this is one of my favs of Rundle taken by photographer Ginevre.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Look at all the beautiful golden faces, I love them all!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

bumping up


----------



## MomtoChula (Jul 20, 2016)

Not eligible but I wanted to share this recent picture of my golden girl.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Miss Abby Gale, my best girl (don't tell the other girls I said that...)


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Lilah loved the fire in the winter.


----------



## BPell55 (Jan 29, 2017)

*My White Faced Golden Girl Shelby and Rocco*

Here is a picture of my girl Shelby and my sweet boy Rocco.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

A new beginning...an amazing journey.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

I'm so bummed this ends in July! Kaizer will be in my senior pictures, which we're taking at the beginning of August.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Tizzy on a rare cloudy day in Az. I remember pestering my husband mercilessly to hurry so we would not miss the soft light.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

A happy Bailey last autumn.


----------



## jinni1980 (Jul 22, 2016)

4.5 months old.. had a bad hair day and still do.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Our happy Honey always makes us smile!


----------



## Wolfeye (Sep 15, 2015)

So many to choose from! I'm going with this, as it's probably my favorite picture of Fenris. Bright, eager eyes sparkling with intelligence, and that thick golden fur. To say that I still miss him is an understatement.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Here is a recent portrait of Max, with a 4th of July theme.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Wow, these portraits are all so good.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I have always loved this picture of Duke courtesy of Factory Art....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Picture*

I don't have a portrait, is it o.k. to enter a picture?


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

One of my all time favorites of my beautiful, heart dog Austin who I lost last year.


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

Karen519 said:


> I don't have a portrait, is it o.k. to enter a picture?


A portrait doesn't have to be a head shot - it can be a "whole body" shot too!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

ceegee said:


> A portrait doesn't have to be a head shot - it can be a "whole body" shot too!


Yes, I agree.


----------



## GoldeninCT (Aug 10, 2016)

Jarvis age 6 months first time climbing a mountain.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Great pics, hope to see more!


----------



## littlecreek86 (May 1, 2017)

Summer (14 mo.) experiencing his first snow when he was 10 months old, Mt. Shasta, California.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tucker*

Tucker, was adopted from this forum. He is going to be 9 years old!!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

bumping up


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

This is Henry. Henry Higgins we called him. This picture was taken the day after we learned he had osteosarcoma. Summer 2008.


----------



## BPell55 (Jan 29, 2017)

Otter said:


> This is Henry. Henry Higgins we called him. This picture was taken the day after we learned he had osteosarcoma. Summer 2008.


 What a handsome boy. Sorry for your loss and thanks for sharing his picture.


----------



## LeoTheGolden (May 10, 2016)

Great portraits !! Ineligible but here’s one of Leo


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

We love seeing all the pics so a big thanks to the members who share even if they are ineligible!


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Here's silly Luna today just hanging out in the grasses ❤


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping up*

Bumping up!!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

ceegee has chosen a wonderful theme for July,* "Favorite Golden Portrait" *

The contest is open until Monday, July 24th, one entry per membership. We love seeing all the pics.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

bumping up


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Great photos! Please keep them coming!


----------



## ccyoung (Jun 27, 2017)

It's just a Golden in his natural habitat! :wink2:


This was about 2 years before he was diagnosed with cancer - RIP my Golden Child!0


----------



## Jenagro (Jan 26, 2014)

Here's a recent pic of Hazel from last week on a hot July day. My happy Hay Hay.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Look at all the beautiful photos of goldens. Do you have a pic to share?


----------



## Sandy22 (Mar 12, 2016)

Great pictures! Here's Finley last week at his favorite place, Lake Tahoe.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

All these great pictures and there's still 10 more days before the contest closes!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Sandy22 said:


> Great pictures! Here's Finley last week at his favorite place, Lake Tahoe.


That is a beautiful photo!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

There's already so many fab shots to choose from!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

bumping up


----------



## Nate83 (Jul 13, 2017)

better to be late then never


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Not eligible, but I'd go with this 4th birthday photo of Shala, complete with silly tongue:


----------



## Vika the Golden ! (Jun 18, 2017)

At our summer house !









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Vika the Golden ! (Jun 18, 2017)

One more picture !









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Ceegee gave us this great theme for July,* "Favorite Golden Portrait" *

Entries will be accepted until Monday, July 24th, one entry per membership.


----------



## 1oldparson (Mar 5, 2013)

Great pictures from everyone. I can't decide on my favorite, so here are some of my favorites


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The July theme is * "Favorite Golden Portrait" *

Entries will be accepted until Monday, July 24th, one entry per membership.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Ivyacres said:


> The July theme is * "Favorite Golden Portrait" *
> 
> Entries will be accepted until Monday, July 24th, one entry per membership.


There's still time to enter a pic!


----------



## turtle66 (Feb 19, 2010)

Turpal Lilly - Young


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

MacDuff (Duffy)


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

All the photos are wonderful, there's still time to post your entry!.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

swishywagga said:


> All the photos are wonderful, there's still time to post your entry!.


Yes, all the pics are wonderful!


----------



## marshafuzia (Jul 15, 2017)

Hi Guys, I am new to the forum. How do I submit a photo for the July contest? Is it as simple as attaching my favorite pix? I will submit one now and if I need to do more than that, I'd appreciate some one letting me know.

Thanks so much!


----------



## ThorDogofThunder (May 31, 2017)

Not eligible, but thought I'd upload!


----------



## CashStringer (Aug 17, 2015)

My boys - Cash and Colt! Love these two faces ....


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

marshafuzia said:


> Hi Guys, I am new to the forum. How do I submit a photo for the July contest? Is it as simple as attaching my favorite pix? I will submit one now and if I need to do more than that, I'd appreciate some one letting me know.
> 
> Thanks so much!


You need to have 25 posts to enter, but you can post a photo just for fun, which you have and it's a beautiful one!.


----------



## Sarah J (Mar 22, 2017)

One of my favorite puppy-dog eye photos of my Trudy


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Oh my gosh, look at all the fantastic pics!

Thank you swishywagga for your response 'You need to have 25 posts to enter, but you can post a photo just for fun, which you have and it's a beautiful one!' 
When the contest closes and I set up the poll for voting, I re-check to see if the member has 25 posts. Sometimes a new member ends up with 25+ posts.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

This is one of my favorites of Bear.


----------



## balijade (May 26, 2016)

We sure do miss our dear Oliver.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

There's only two days left to enter your photo in this month's contest, get your pics in by Monday, July 24th!


----------



## MelMcGarry (May 2, 2010)

Haven't been on here in a long time, but here is one of my favorites of Tucker as a pup.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Today's the last day to submit your photo in this month's contest.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

My favorite of Cosmo. It was his 9th birthday...


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

One of our last of Ruby


----------



## BPell55 (Jan 29, 2017)

CashStringer said:


> My boys - Cash and Colt! Love these two faces ....


 They are stunning. How old are they?


----------



## joro32000 (Feb 25, 2017)

Gatsby and Rufus today looking intensely at a heron in the pond feeding on my precious koi.


----------



## CashStringer (Aug 17, 2015)

BPell55 said:


> They are stunning. How old are they?


Thank you!! Cash is 2 years old and Colt is 1 year old. SUCH sweet boys!!!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

There's lots of entries in the contest this month. There's still a few hours left to submit a pic.


----------

